# Winter Pen Swap?



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 16, 2019)

Ain't it about time for a pen swap?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CWS (Feb 16, 2019)

sounds good to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 16, 2019)

Sign me up


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 16, 2019)

First we gotta find someone to run it! Wendell, since you stated "sign me up", can we say that means you're in it to participate AND run it?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 16, 2019)

I'm in....


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 16, 2019)

Who's running this shindig?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 16, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Who's running this shindig?


Hopefully Wendell!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 16, 2019)

I can run it if need be.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 16, 2019)

Can we do a segmented pen swap?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 16, 2019)

If you want to run it. Your rules.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jasonb (Feb 16, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Can we do a segmented pen swap?


Interesting. I'm in.


----------



## jasonb (Feb 16, 2019)

jasonb said:


> Interesting. I'm in.


Now to get some of those cutting board scraps from Tony and I'm practically done!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 16, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> If you want to run it. Your rules.



Ok. I'll make a new topic in the morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 16, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Can we do a segmented pen swap?



I'm in if someone can send me some segmented blanks.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

